# Warmth Difference between Barbour Liddesdale & Eskdale



## WBWells (Oct 20, 2011)

Good afternoon all, 

I have a question that may have been answered around here before but I couldn't find much by searching on this exact question. I have a navy liddesdale that I wear all the time from October-March. I really enjoy the jacket but I have recently became drawn to the olive green Eskdale. These jackets fit the same, and other than the shinier exterior of the Liddesdale, appear to be the same jacket. However, the Eskdale costs $50 more than the Liddesdale. So there must be some difference. 

So for those who have both jackets, is the Eskdale warmer?? I tried them on in the store but it was hard to tell any difference at room temp. Looking for real world experiences. The main reason I am wondering is that I seem to enjoy the look and feel of the quilted Barbours better than the waxed cotton, and between my liddesdale and a wool car coat I seem to do fine during our winters here. (Central Kentucky)

Thanks in advance!

P.S. this is my first post under this new name but I did used to post intermittently here before under a different name before I forgot my password and am unable to access the email I used to use.


----------



## WarrenB (Apr 15, 2009)

And just as I said I couldn't reset my old password, I figure it out...Ah that's usually how it goes.


----------



## roman totale XVII (Sep 18, 2009)

Can't help you with the warmth question, but I've just come back from the UK and whilst there popped into the Barbour store on Regent Street. I was toying with getting a navy Liddesdale to go with my olive one and noticed that the Liddesdale now comes with a Goretex lining (which put me off getting it TBH) and the Eskdale has some kind of garish "Liberty of London" type lining.


----------



## 4dgt90 (Dec 2, 2009)

have you looked up the weight? perhaps one is heavier than the other? 

I have a Barbour Duracotton Polarquilt that I really like. It is in the same style as the eskdale and liddesdale but with a fleece lining, definitely heavier and warmer. The Duracotton is like the waxed cotton without the the wax. 


the picture makes it look shiny, kind of like leather but it's really not shiny at all.


----------



## Walter Denton (Sep 11, 2011)

+1 on the Duracotton Polarquilt. I recently bought one and have really been enjoying it. It's not a full winter coat here in northern NY but it has been great this fall in temperatures down into the 40's.


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

I have wanted to purchase a Barbour for a couple of years now. However, there are too many nice coats and jackets to pick just one (and frankly I don't know which would be best for chilly autumns and cold winters here in Michigan). Additionally, I am perplexed because the prices vary significant. On one end, you have the very high Orvis offerings and on the other a plethora of internet websites with Barbour. I also have heard the Barbour outlet store in Maine is considerably cheaper. In short, it is difficult to choose with this dilemma.


----------



## 4dgt90 (Dec 2, 2009)

Hockey

I have the Barbour Duracotton Polarquilt which fits more snugly than a Beaufort or Bedale. It's good for below 50F and I usually wear a thin fleece jacket or vest underneath to layer it on when it gets down to the 30s.

I also have a Bedale which is lighter on its own so I can wear it up to the 60s but it is also more spacious for layering so I could several layers underneath for down to the 20s and maybe below (I'm in Texas so it rarely gets below that)

For your wide range of temps I'd go for the Bedale if you're a shorter guy like me 5'7" and the Beaufort if you're taller. If I was much taller I'd go with the Beaufort because of the game pocket. I've had both and sold my Beaufort to get the Bedale.

IMO though, I think the Duracotton looks more stylish.

I bought the Duracotton on STP for around $120 3 years ago and the Bedale off eBay NWT for about $220 several weeks ago.

If you're unlucky finding a good deal on STP or ebay, search for "bestincountry UK" which is a UK store. their prices, after converting to USD, including shipping and removing VAT are still around $100 or more less than retail in the US for the Bedale and Beaufort



hockeyinsider said:


> I have wanted to purchase a Barbour for a couple of years now. However, there are too many nice coats and jackets to pick just one (and frankly I don't know which would be best for chilly autumns and cold winters here in Michigan). Additionally, I am perplexed because the prices vary significant. On one end, you have the very high Orvis offerings and on the other a plethora of internet websites with Barbour. I also have heard the Barbour outlet store in Maine is considerably cheaper. In short, it is difficult to choose with this dilemma.


----------

